# XM Partners With Car Sharing Service



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio hardware will be installed and satellite radio service activated throughout Zipcar's entire fleet of vehicles in 21 cities around metro Boston, New York, and Washington, D.C. This agreement marks the first time XM has partnered with a car-sharing service. 
Zipcar will make XM service available to its members and their passengers at no additional cost and becomes the first car-sharing company in the country to provide the service. Zipcars will be equipped with one of two in-car XM receivers: The XM Direct universal tuner or the XM Commander.

To capitalize on the increasing popularity of car-sharing and Zipcar's growing member base as an effective new channel to reach urban dwellers, XM and Zipcar will work together throughout the year to launch attractive discounts and promotions that will introduce and foster trial and adoption of both companies' services.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> XM Satellite Radio hardware will be installed and satellite radio service activated throughout Zipcar's entire fleet of vehicles in 21 cities around metro Boston, New York, and Washington, D.C. This agreement marks the first time XM has partnered with a car-sharing service.
> Zipcar will make XM service available to its members and their passengers at no additional cost and becomes the first car-sharing company in the country to provide the service. Zipcars will be equipped with one of two in-car XM receivers: The XM Direct universal tuner or the XM Commander.
> 
> To capitalize on the increasing popularity of car-sharing and Zipcar's growing member base as an effective new channel to reach urban dwellers, XM and Zipcar will work together throughout the year to launch attractive discounts and promotions that will introduce and foster trial and adoption of both companies' services.
> ...


Um, like who cares??


----------

